# الفرق بين ميكا انتاج والميكاترونيات



## سها سامى (28 يوليو 2011)

انا فى هندسه حلوان اتخصصت فى اوله هندسه ميكانيكا السنه اللى جايه فى تخصص شعبه ميكانيكا انتاج اوالميكاترونيات دكاتره كتير بيقوله ادخلو انتاج تقريبا كل الدكاتره بيقولو كده عشان سوق العمل فى مصر من فضلكم انا عاوزه استفيد من خبراتكم اختار انى قسم؟


----------



## إسلام عمارة (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بيكى يا بشمهندسة سها .....بصى الفرق بين ميكانيكا الانتاج والميكاترونيكس بيحتاج الاول انك تفهمى دة بيعمل اية ودة بيعمل اية 
اولا ميكانيكا الانتاج :77:علشان تخصصى يعنى وتحيز بقى اولا هو اسمه بالكامل هندسة التصميم الميكانيكى والانتاج وهو من اسمه بيهتم بتصميم اى حاجة ليها علاقة بالميكانيكا والانتاج يعنى ممكن تشوفيها فى كل حاجة حوالينا من اول اصغر حاجة لحد مكوك الفضاء ودة مش تحيز والله لان دى الحقيقة من لانه بيدرس من اول تشغيل المعادن وفهم نظريات الحركة والميكانزمس لحد تصميم اله كاملة وخلال دة بتعدى على اللحام بأنواعه والفيبريشن والتصميم و تحليل الاجهادات و كل الحاجات الحلوة دى

ثانيا الميكاترونكس ودة قسم جديد نسبيا من حوالى الستينات وكل شوية فى تطور وبرضة باين من اسمه وهى ان يبقى عندنا نظام ميكانيكى بس بنتحكم فيه عن طريق الاليكترونات زى الميكروكونترولر او الميكروبروسيسور او السينسورس او عن طريق ال plc ودة بتاع انتاج بيدرسه بس فى بكالوريوس
والقسم دة يعتبر هو المستقبل للميكانيكا عموما والكهربا :31:كمان بس للاسف ملوش شغل فى مصر الا قليل اوى :69:-بس الارزاق عند الله-.......بس نصيحة منى ادخلى انتاج وممكن وانت بتدرسى تاخدى كورسات plc و ميكروكونترولر او بعد ما تخلصى لو انت بتحبى المجال دة ......بس انا شايف ان الانتاج احسن كتير على الاقل فى لافترة الحالية 
وبالمناسبة ....انت لو فى هندسة حلوان اكيد عدى عليكوا الدكتور عبد الحى محمد -كان مشروعى معاه- ودكتور محمد العتريس وان شاء الله غالبا هتدرسلكوا الدكتورة عزة بركات cnc فى رابعة بإذن الله
وربنا معاكى ويوفقك .......و السلام عليكم


----------

